

Jclouds Clojure support - swannodette
http://anyweight.blogspot.com/2010/05/new-jclouds-hardens-cloud-provisioning.html

======
mark_l_watson
I just looked through the startup guides for RimuHosting, EC2, and appengine.
Looks good, and it is probably a good idea to have a good exit strategy for
any cloud provider.

------
itistoday
I'm very happy to see this! Sorry for my ignorance, but does anyone know if
there are any other projects along the same vein?

